# messing with your opponents head



## tachkomaka (Jan 27, 2007)

Well me and my local GW are really dedicated we go to as many tournaments possible we are just trying to find ways to be the bes GW out there

i was thinking on how i can get my opponents to make more mistakes while they play so i stumbled upon this idea i was going to say random stuff during the game and if you mumble to yours self it throws your opponent of concentration then i realized if you say are you sure for when they charge you or when they wish to shoot at you. I also realized that if you say stuff like 
" man when he reaches you your going to die he is one nasty bugger" it draws attention to him and when they say why what does he do you say 
"you will see you will see" (Big smirk on your face).
remember just saying random stuff gives you a big advantage against your opponents if they try this on you tune em out if you cant tune em out just agree with them and ignore it so that they think you got something to handle it. 

Sorry for bad punctuation i am bad with that

what do you think is it sportsman like is it noticeable?

Got any other ways to mess with his/her head


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I think many people realize when people are trying to psych them out, but sometimes it does mess with their head even if they do think you are trying to psych them out as they wonder: 

"Wait, he may be telling the truth. No he is not! Yes, no! Maybe! Gaah!" /seppuku


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Take a look at this thread...
http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=962


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Any good player will stick to their game plan no matter how much you gurn or say stupid crap to either them or yourself. End of. 
They don't care how much you talk up that unit that is three turns away from combat and can't see anything, they'll still not waste fire on it as they know its useless.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

i went insane once a threw a handful of dice at the other player outside tourney ofcourse you know sauraman wiping out half a harad army then you peforming kamikaze can do things to a mans mind

tip of the day mindless wipe out a chunk of your enemies army and he may go partially insane :?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

you throw dice at people? would they want to play you again?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

No?


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

> i went insane once a threw a handful of dice at the other player outside tourney ofcourse you know sauraman wiping out half a harad army then you peforming kamikaze can do things to a mans mind
> 
> tip of the day mindless wipe out a chunk of your enemies army and he may go partially insane


What, you mean its OK if you do it outside of a tournament? :roll: 
Its difficult to know exactly what you are saying or mean, would you mind using punctuation and posting coherently please?


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

He meant he started throwing dice at my Saruman after half his army got wasted by a combination of Uruk Hai and magic, so he shot with every thing he had at the offending wizard. And missed. Oh, how I laughed, till a die hit me betyween the eyes.
That was before he got his Mumak, though.

In the psyche out department, try goading your oppontent about how you're unbeatable till he starts telling you his plan. Something like:
You:Bwa ha ha ha! My Genestealers can destroy anything with Rending Claws and I6! You can not win!
Him: Fool! I have brought a unit of Deep Striking Battlesuits with Flamers! I will deploy them here, then fry your 'stealers and fuison gun your Carnifex! 

Voila!


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

> You:Bwa ha ha ha! My Genestealers can destroy anything with Rending Claws and I6! You can not win!


Opponent: You do realise that they're 36" away from any viable targets, don't you? Meanwhile I'll finish off your Hive Tyrant......now.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

The best one is always the twin-linked weapon when they miss with the first try you have to say "bit of luck its twin-linked" jinxes dice like a dream! :lol:


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

just have a really poorly painted army, he'll be laughing at so much he'll not concentrate on the game.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

> just have a really poorly painted army, he'll be laughing at so much he'll not concentrate on the game.


Hey it works for me, no guy who has a Scorpion Green army can have a clue what he's doing.



> tip of the day mindless wipe out a chunk of your enemies army and he may go partially insane


Translation: Don't start winning against your opponent or he may throw stuff at you...good advice.

I'm with anathema on the psych-out possibility, it will only work against noobs who you'd win against anyway.



> You:Bwa ha ha ha! My Genestealers can destroy anything with Rending Claws and I6! You can not win!


I've had this on a few occasions, usually noobs themselves. I just smirk with the knowing "Okay, mate, we'll see." look.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

It is quite funny telling them how great one of your units is. Or destroying someone who has done the same. I played a speed freak army, and the playersaid "My warboss and nob bodyguard, its got (blah lah blah blah) and will kill you", to which I replied "provided I don't just blow up the transport and shoot them to pieces right?"

He then shut up and carried on playing :fuck:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

kind of off topic, but people fear my chaplains and I refer to my crusader squads as "Chaplain Delivery Systems"


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

:laugh: would _hate_ to run into a 20 man Crusader squad and Chappy...


----------

